# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Hair Restoration In Turkey

## norwoodthree

Hey guys - new here and I hope this post doesn't violate any forum etiquette as my goal is to identify a short list of trustworthy and experienced clinics/doctors in Turkey. Yes there are a few pertinent threads already but I was hoping to get a no-nonsense run down of clinics several of the members here have had good experiences with. 

Please see the attached pictures to get a rough idea of my NW rating - I think I'm an NW3 or less. I have circled the 'barren' corners and dotted the areas which may require a bit of refilling.





For the past 10 years or so I have been using Minoxidil, slowly increasing the percentages from 5% to 12%. In August 2017 I stepped up the product to Dualgen 15 Plus which contains finasteride. Thus far I have not experienced excessive shedding probably because I had already been on the high potency Minoxidil version. Unfortunately I have not noticed any significant regrowth - on the upside I don't think I'm losing more right now but it is difficult to be objective unless one takes pictures regularly.


My budget ranges around the $2.5k mark based on my own perception of what I need. Which is about 2000 to 2500 grafts. I may be mistaken as I don't know too much about hair replacement. My main reference is a much balder friend of mine with no hair in the crown area who went to Turkey and ended up getting 2500 grafts. He loves the results and I would consider it a success for him.

For whatever reason however the quotes I am getting range between 2500 grafts to 3500 grafts. Not sure if that is to generate more fees but it seems to me that they may be trying to upsell me on the number a bit too much. I don't blame them from a sales perspective but I personally don't think I need that many to restore my hairline.

Especially since I don't really expect to have full lush hair in the front. I'm an MA type of guy and like my hair short and buzzed, so as long as there's a visible line I'm fine. Of course I may once again be mistaken in that longer thinner hair may be easier to accomplish with less grafts. 

In any case what I'm looking for is the short buzzed military look if that makes any sense. That's what I have right now but the missing corners especially ruin the whole thing ;-)

The clinics I have contacted thus far, plus the quote I received - all are ABHRS members.

*Alp Aslan*
2500 - 3000 grafts: $2000 package deal. It includes accommodation, medicines, shampoo-lotions, PRP treatment and airport transfers. Cheapest by far.

*Dr. Kayihan Sahinoglu*
No grafts mentioned: 5000, i.e. $6,250 at the current fx rate. No package deal so you're not getting a hotel or anything else. Third most expensive offer thus far. (I know people here had bad experiences):

*Dr. Ozgur Nalbant*
3100 grafts for FUE technique: 2428, i.e. $3,035 - full package deal. Those guys are the most aggressive in the sales dept. as I'm getting daily emails from them with all kinds of info and pictures. Curious if anyone here has dealt with the in the past. 

I asked them about really needing that many grafts and they came back saying that I would have a 'good result' with 2500 grafts. Seems fair but I still think they are pushing the # of grafts too much. I really don't want to get more than 2500 and probably would be happy with being a bit thinner in the crown as it is right now.

*Dr. Ahmet Hakan Doganay*
3500 grafts: 6,250 = $7,812 only includes pickup. Second most expensive offer. I may as well go the States then or do it in W. Europe.

*AEK Hair Institute*
5000 hairs - they don't mention grafts but since they use FUE I think it's between 2000 to 2000 grafts: 5000, i.e. $6,250 for the full package.

*Dr. Tayfun and Dr. Sait Gökhan Bircan at DrtHair*
3500 grafts: 3500, i.e. $4375 full package incl. CRP Cytokinin plasma therapy, whatever that is. They mention it's newer than PRP and more effective.

*Hairmedico - Dr. Arslan Musbeh*
3000 to 3500 grafts: $3,300 package deal incl. PRP

*getFue Clinic - Dr. Ayhan Colak*
3500 grafts via FUE: 2900, i.e. $3,625 including PRP - no package deal.

*Dr. Kaan Pekiner*
2500 grafts - no price estimate yet. Will update once I get it.

*HLC/Hairline Clinic Hair Transplant Center Turkey*
2500 - 3000 grafts via FUE: 6,750 - 8,100, i.e. $8,427 - $10,125 - small package 'deal' (cough). Most expensive offer thus far.

BTW, all doctors thus far claim that I have a great donor area in the back and won't need beard or body hair, which wouldn't look right anyway. I'm glad to hear that but I also want to lose as little hair in the back as possible (again due to my preference for very short hair).

Apologies for the long post - and thanks for your patience if you made down this far

----------


## hova82

Which doctor are you leaning towards...?  This is like 1/10th the cost in Vancouver, Canada.

----------


## norwoodthree

New offer came in:
*
Dr. Meltem Halbuni - Newage Clnic Istanbul*
3450 done by doctor himself and 1850 if the doctor supervises. So that's $4312 or $2312. Includes pickup and treatment cost.

----------


## norwoodthree

I got back another clarification from Newage Clinic Istanbul and AEK Hair after I asked about the number of grafts:


*AEK:*

_Hello again sir, 

It is around 2000-2500 grafts and please note that our pricing is not based on numbers but session. 

Unfortunately %95 of the clinics in Turkey are technician clinics. They always give unrealistic graft numbers. It is best to get the most hairs but the least number of grafts: The hair loss patient needs hair for coverage, not grafts. It is better to get more hair, but less grafts. Lets assume you need 5000 hairs. Would you like to get this from 4000 grafts or 2000 grafts? Obviously, the answer is 2000. We would like to get the most hair from the least number of surgical wounds at the donor area and the recipient area. This is determined by the quality of graft extraction, which depends on the skills of the surgeon doing the extraction. 

And the graft number agreement motivates the clinic to reach a number, not a result: Hair loss patients need a quality treatment, not a number. Agreement on graft number, results in most clinics trying to get as many grafts as possible, while risking huge amount of donor hair wasted and eventually donor depletion._


*NewAge Clinic:*

_thanks for your question.
The issue is that if your skin can be seen so a transplantation is needed which is your case. This is why you have received this offer from us.
Per square cm in between 35-55 grafts will be transplanted. Only filling in your temples and to restore a new hairline will need 2500 grafts.
_


I don't know that much about hair transplantation but the AEK response sound a lot more ethical and professional to me. That said AEK is right that in that my skin is showing on top which at this point hasn't bothered me too much. May become an issue however if it progresses (I'm not applying topical fin there as well).

----------


## ejj

*Dr. Kaan Pekiner
2500 grafts - no price estimate yet. Will update once I get it.

HLC/Hairline Clinic Hair Transplant Center Turkey
2500 - 3000 grafts via FUE: 6,750 - 8,100, i.e. $8,427 - $10,125 - small package 'deal' (cough). Most expensive offer thus far.
*

I would consult with these two only. They used to work together, until Dr Pekiner branched out on his own. I believe they have over 10 years FUE experience each. HLC posts excellent results, they seem to have mastered body hair fue also. They use `stick and place` and work with low numbers to ensure graft survival and I think the entire procedure is carried out by Dr Ozgur and another doc. 

Both are members of fue Europe that meet annually, Dr Ozgur teamed up with a well known US fue only Doc to offer training to other docs.

Hope this helps dont forget post your results as it helps others!

ej

----------


## norwoodthree

> *Dr. Kaan Pekiner
> 2500 grafts - no price estimate yet. Will update once I get it.
> 
> HLC/Hairline Clinic Hair Transplant Center Turkey
> 2500 - 3000 grafts via FUE: 6,750 - 8,100, i.e. $8,427 - $10,125 - small package 'deal' (cough). Most expensive offer thus far.
> *
> 
> I would consult with these two only. They used to work together, until Dr Pekiner branched out on his own. I believe they have over 10 years FUE experience each. HLC posts excellent results, they seem to have mastered body hair fue also. They use `stick and place` and work with low numbers to ensure graft survival and I think the entire procedure is carried out by Dr Ozgur and another doc. 
> 
> ...


 Hi ejj - thanks for the pointer. Unfortunately Dr. Pekiner has not returned my request for a price quote and HLC is way outside my budget. As I said, given that I may as well just do it in the U.S.

I'd pay half of that if it's a reputable clinic.

----------


## JoeTillman

Dr. Kaan has nine years total experience in the field, but he was a medical assistant to Dr. Keser up to late 2011 which gave him two years of experience by then, since he started in 2009. Since he went to HLC he only did 500 procedures, which isn't a lot over the course of six or so years. I'm not questioning his abilities, but his stated experience is not extensive.

----------


## aaron32

Good afternoon Mr. Strable,

we are happy to present you a cost assessment. The FUE Hair transplant will be done under a local anesthetic, so that a pain-free and comfortable sitting can be guaranteed.

After forwarding the images to the clinic, the assessment from Dr. Balwi has now arrived and we thank you for your patience.

Package 2 - 3000 Grafts for the FUE Hair Transplant including PRP treatment, Hotel, Transfer etc

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Costs of the FUE Hair Transplant till 3000 grafts:

1650

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Costs for the PRP Treatment:

150

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Costs for the Hotel (2 nights), single room with breakfast and VIP transfers to the 4* Nidya Hotel Esenyurt (or Ramada Kaya Hotel Istanbul)
150

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

The final price of the package is 1950 with PRP Treatment / 1800 without PRP Treatment

My quote. This Dr looks very good too. Hospital looks very nice and 4 star hotel. You can check them out on facebook.

When do you plant on going? you going alone? I'm up for going not sure I like the thought of Turkey but cant be that bad can it?

----------


## aaron32

Look up Matt Dominance youtube. This did his hair and the results look pretty dang good. I would be extremely happy with that result. My issue isn't real bad but in a few years I could do see it getting worse so I would rather tackle the issue sooner rather than later. Email me strable@hotmail.com we can share info. Glad I'm not the only 1 looking to Turkey. I was going to go to the Dominican but they wanted 5,000 dollars for 2300 graft and the hotel/clinic wasn't very nice. This clinic in Turkey looks to be state of the Art and very very nice.

----------


## norwoodthree

> Dr. Kaan has nine years total experience in the field, but he was a medical assistant to Dr. Keser up to late 2011 which gave him two years of experience by then, since he started in 2009. Since he went to HLC he only did 500 procedures, which isn't a lot over the course of six or so years. I'm not questioning his abilities, but his stated experience is not extensive.


 Hi Joe - I welcome your insights but it seems to me that your standards are way beyond what I would call reasonable, especially when looking for an affordable deal. Now I am the first one to admit that I know almost NOTHING about hair restoration techniques but 500 procedures would advance almost anyone to near expert level. Am I missing anything?

----------


## norwoodthree

> Good afternoon Mr. Strable,
> 
> we are happy to present you a cost assessment. The FUE Hair transplant will be done under a local anesthetic, so that a pain-free and comfortable sitting can be guaranteed.
> 
> After forwarding the images to the clinic, the assessment from Dr. Balwi has now arrived and we thank you for your patience.
> 
> Package 2 - 3000 Grafts for the FUE Hair Transplant including PRP treatment, Hotel, Transfer etc
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 I am planning on going later this year, probably toward fall. Six months ago I started on Minox15 with included topical 1% Finasteride - with the latter being the first time for me. So I want to give this route a final chance hoping that I may fill in a little more on top before I resort to surgery.

The offer you received beats all of mine - what Dr. or clinic is that?

----------


## norwoodthree

> Look up Matt Dominance youtube. This did his hair and the results look pretty dang good. I would be extremely happy with that result. My issue isn't real bad but in a few years I could do see it getting worse so I would rather tackle the issue sooner rather than later. Email me strable@hotmail.com we can share info. Glad I'm not the only 1 looking to Turkey. I was going to go to the Dominican but they wanted 5,000 dollars for 2300 graft and the hotel/clinic wasn't very nice. This clinic in Turkey looks to be state of the Art and very very nice.


 Checked out his video four, five, and ten months in. His hairline looks a bit weird in the beginning - is that normal or to be expected? Otherwise he looks great ten months in and I'd be super happy with those results.

----------


## aaron32

yeah plus you cant beat the price. its you facebook type in ElitHair Transplant Turkey - Dr. Balwi

For the money I'm just gonna get it done and not look back. I mean things will only get worse. My condition isn't horrible but it bugs me so for that kind of money I'm all in. How do you feel about traveling to Turkey? You gonna make the trip alone?

I think I'm gonna go in January possibly. As for his hairline his condition was pretty bad whole top of his head was pretty much bald so to even have a hairline again like that to me is amazing. They told me 3000 graft another place said 2300 so 3000 sounds great to me the more the better. Ive been using Minoxidil for 8 months and see no difference. It basically just strengthens the hairs you have and make them thicker.

Let me know what you think after you check them out. Check out the hotel online and hospital. everything looks top notch

----------


## JoeTillman

> Hi Joe - I welcome your insights but it seems to me that your standards are way beyond what I would call reasonable, especially when looking for an affordable deal. Now I am the first one to admit that I know almost NOTHING about hair restoration techniques but 500 procedures would advance almost anyone to near expert level. Am I missing anything?


 Hi NW3,

I appreciate your comments but I can't say they're beyond reasonable since there are several that currently meet my standards, but I get what you're saying. 

I'll clarify, however, as my standards are pretty simple. Be a part of the IAHRS. Do solid work, have a strong track record, don't bullshit patients, don't give unreasonable guarantees, make sure you communicate well, both before and after surgery with your patients, understand the details that make a result natural, don't use gimmicks, follow proper medical protocols, don't take shortcuts, tell patients the downsides not just the upsides to surgery, don't depend on illegal shit just to keep your doors open, and just treat people right. This is what I look for in doctors that want to work with me as they have to be doctors I'd legitimately consider for my own needs. I really don't think that is unreasonable.

Your question about the number of cases is fair, but keep in mind that the MINIMUM requirement for IAHRS membership is 500 cases (among other things) and it's taken this doctor five years to get there. Now, part of this has to do with, I imagine, taking two or three days to complete one patient case, and that makes sense in today's FUE world, but 500 cases just isn't a lot in the grand scheme of things. I'm not saying it's bad, but it isn't really expert level, in my opinion. I'm sure he's fine for straight forward cases, but it takes more experience to have an understanding that allows one to deal with surprises, or to take on trickier cases.

----------


## JoeTillman

Please, watch.

----------


## norwoodthree

GREAT VID, Joe - what camera did you use if I may ask? I'm just getting set up with a DSLR to produce some (non hair related) videos. Audio also sounding full - condenser? 

Anyway, awesome information and definitely much to think about. There is no way I want a hairline like the one you showed in the beginning, no f..ing way! ;-)

----------


## JoeTillman

I'm using the Sony A6300 along with a Sigma 16mm 1.4 lens. The mic is the Rode Film Maker Pro. I got this with the intention of run and gun vlogging which hasn't really happened much yet :Smile:

----------


## norwoodthree

> I'm using the Sony A6300 along with a Sigma 16mm 1.4 lens. The mic is the Rode Film Maker Pro. I got this with the intention of run and gun vlogging which hasn't really happened much yet


 Brilliant little camera and well done production. You should keep making those. IMO much more effective than responding here - although I really appreciate your perspectives. Why not produce a whole series on the turkish hair restoration industry?

----------


## norwoodthree

@JoeTillman - so I just finished your video. You mention Dr. Sikos Geza in Budapest and I checked him out:

https://www.shklinika.hu/hair-transplant-costs.html

Great offer in terms of price ESPECIALLY if he's using a microscope. What are your thoughts on him and his clinic?

----------


## JoeTillman

> Brilliant little camera and well done production. You should keep making those. IMO much more effective than responding here - although I really appreciate your perspectives. Why not produce a whole series on the turkish hair restoration industry?


 Thanks :Smile: 

I'm working on something that might allow me to do just that. I'm not going to go back to Turkey for it, but I may have an inside man for the job :Smile:

----------


## JoeTillman

> @JoeTillman - so I just finished your video. You mention Dr. Sikos Geza in Budapest and I checked him out:
> 
> https://www.shklinika.hu/hair-transplant-costs.html
> 
> Great offer in terms of price ESPECIALLY if he's using a microscope. What are your thoughts on him and his clinic?


 I have no opinion on him or his clinic. I've met him, he seems like a nice guy, and his website has some nice results, but that's it. I've not investigated him further, or his clinic, for a real in depth analysis.

----------


## norwoodthree

> I have no opinion on him or his clinic. I've met him, he seems like a nice guy, and his website has some nice results, but that's it. I've not investigated him further, or his clinic, for a real in depth analysis.


 Well, you met him and you didn't break his legs, so that's a good sign! ;-)

Thanks for your insights Joe - I learned a lot. Keep up the good work.

----------


## garrycage

Hey, check up my result from the clinic in turkey, I am surprised they are not mentioned so much but they did the best work
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ult?highlight=

----------


## norwoodthree

> Hey, check up my result from the clinic in turkey, I am surprised they are not mentioned so much but they did the best work
> https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ult?highlight=


 Okay thanks, responded to you there.

----------


## garrycage

Hey, according to your photos you don't need FUE, it may damage the hair that remains. There is a technique done with Choi pen, my friend had similar case to yours so he did it in the same clinic I did (you can find my thread) in Turkey, with even cheaper price than you listed. So If Im not mistaken this technique leaves you hair follicles undamaged with less scars and needs no shaving

----------


## norwoodthree

> Hey, according to your photos you don't need FUE, it may damage the hair that remains. There is a technique done with Choi pen, my friend had similar case to yours so he did it in the same clinic I did (you can find my thread) in Turkey, with even cheaper price than you listed. So If Im not mistaken this technique leaves you hair follicles undamaged with less scars and needs no shaving


 Hey Garry - thanks for your thoughts. Now I know nothing about Choi Implanter Pens and IMO I shouldn't really be the one having to care as I would probably get lost in trying to get too deep about surgical instruments. In the end it is the doctor's job to choose the proper implantation technique. Clearly a good doctor would choose the most effective and least disruptive technique at his/her disposal.

For the record: Although price is obviously a factor it is not the ultimate one. The video that Joe Tillman posted in the previous page really sort of opened my eyes, which is why I am currently considering a practitioner in Hungary as opposed to the ones in Turkey.

----------


## garrycage

> Hey Garry - thanks for your thoughts. Now I know nothing about Choi Implanter Pens and IMO I shouldn't really be the one having to care as I would probably get lost in trying to get too deep about surgical instruments. In the end it is the doctor's job to choose the proper implantation technique. Clearly a good doctor would choose the most effective and least disruptive technique at his/her disposal.
> 
> For the record: Although price is obviously a factor it is not the ultimate one. The video that Joe Tillman posted in the previous page really sort of opened my eyes, which is why I am currently considering a practitioner in Hungary as opposed to the ones in Turkey.


 Thanks, of course it is your decision man, I couldn't watch the video and have no idea about it, wondering what made you certainly decide for hungary option. as i checked the website above just consultation costs money,whereas you can be examined and even advised for free in the clinic i mentioned in turkey, so just write them in whatsap if u want +905423371865 they may change your mind who knows

----------


## norwoodthree

> Thanks, of course it is your decision man, I couldn't watch the video and have no idea about it, wondering what made you certainly decide for hungary option. as i checked the website above just consultation costs money,whereas you can be examined and even advised for free in the clinic i mentioned in turkey, so just write them in whatsap if u want +905423371865 they may change your mind who knows


 Sorry mate but that jus sounds like a sales pitch to me. You haven't provided any details as to why I should choose this clinic. No pictures, no background, no history, no nothing. I can get that type of pitch just by googling doctos in Turkey. So thanks but no thanks.

----------


## garrycage

sad to realize that people take simple help/advise as a sale pitch. ok its your choice

----------


## Shawn13fl

I had my transplant done in turkey, and can say it was one of the best decisions of my life. Looking in the mirror and smiling at your hairline is priceless. I wear my hair shorter than yours, so I know how hard it is to find FUE transplant pictures of men with cropped hair styles.  There are no visible scars, and the transplant looks naturally when cut short.  We have similar a balding pattern.  My hair loss is from the front temple area as well.  The clinic put in 1300 grafts to fill in temple area and make my hairline even in the front. The clinic I went to charges per procedure not grafts.  So getting 1300 or 5000 grafts is the same price.  I believe it came out to $2300, with hotel, breakfast and meds included. Im sure I was like most of you, I kept dragging my feet for a couple years going through periods of intense research on transplants, then months of not thinking about it.  My advice to you would be to book it now.  If you dont have the $$, then put it on a credit card haha. Its a life changing procedure and there is considerable recovery time. Takes about 8-10 months to get full results maybe a little longer.  So as of this posting, youre looking at early 2019 before your transplant fills in and you see results. 
Another thing, I wouldnt recommend going to a clinic where the dr preforms the trasplant himself. Extracting the hair follicles is a very low skill job, but very labor intensive especially with larger transplants. So ask yourself, would you rather have 2 thirty year old technicians that all they do in life is extract hair folicals, do this very easy but labor intensive job simultaneously, or an old frumpy entitled dr that pulled up to work in his S-class Mercedes? Ill take the two young techs any day of the week.  I have full confidence that if they gave me the extracting tool and a hour or two of practice, Id be efficient at extracting follicles myself, just trying to get my point across that its not rocket science, manicuresist and hair stylist require more skill than extracting hair follicles. There are two parts of the procedure that I would say requires medical experience and/or artistry, first is the person that gives you injections to numb your head, then the person that puts the holes in your head where the follicals will be placed. So dont pay a dr double the amount to do half the work at a lower quality than these techs can do.  Any questions feel free to ask.

----------


## ejj

> I had my transplant done in turkey, and can say it was one of the best decisions of my life. Looking in the mirror and smiling at your hairline is priceless. I wear my hair shorter than yours, so I know how hard it is to find FUE transplant pictures of men with cropped hair styles.  There are no visible scars, and the transplant looks naturally when cut short.  We have similar a balding pattern.  My hair loss is from the front temple area as well.  The clinic put in 1300 grafts to fill in temple area and make my hairline even in the front. The clinic I went to charges per procedure not grafts.  *So getting 1300 or 5000 grafts is the same price*.  I believe it came out to $2300, with hotel, breakfast and meds included. Im sure I was like most of you, I kept dragging my feet for a couple years going through periods of intense research on transplants, then months of not thinking about it.  *My advice to you would be to book it now.  If you dont have the $$, then put it on a credit card haha.* Its a life changing procedure and there is considerable recovery time. Takes about 8-10 months to get full results maybe a little longer.  So as of this posting, youre looking at early 2019 before your transplant fills in and you see results. 
> Another thing, I wouldnt recommend going to a clinic where the dr preforms the trasplant himself. Extracting the hair follicles is a* very low skill job*, but very labor intensive especially with larger transplants. So ask yourself, would you rather have 2 thirty year old technicians that all they do in life is extract hair folicals, do this very easy but labor intensive job simultaneously, or an old frumpy entitled dr that pulled up to work in his S-class Mercedes? Ill take the two young techs any day of the week.  I have full confidence that if they gave me the *extracting tool and a hour or two of practice, Id be efficient at extracting follicles myself,* just trying to get my point across that its not rocket science, manicuresist and hair stylist require more skill than extracting hair follicles. There are two parts of the procedure that I would say requires medical experience and/or artistry, first is the person that gives you injections to numb your head, then the person that puts the holes in your head where the follicals will be placed. So dont pay a dr double the amount to do half the work at a lower quality than these techs can do.  *Any questions feel free to ask.*


 
Have you been drinking ?

----------


## DAVE52

> I believe it came out to $2300, with hotel, breakfast and meds included. .


 Were  the meds and breakfast a throw in for flying to Turkey to get a HT

----------


## Shawn13fl

> Were  the meds and breakfast a throw in for flying to Turkey to get a HT


 Yes the meds and breakfast were included in the package.  The flight to Istanbul was around $650.

----------


## Shawn13fl

> Have you been drinking ?


 Haha. Drs skills should be left to do actual surgeries.  They buzz your hair all the way down.  The technician uses this pen like device, lines the tip of the device up with the folical, presses it down for half a sec and boom!  The folical comes out.  Not exactly open heart surgery.  It takes 1 second to extract a folical. Within 10 seconds theyve extracted 10 folicals.  Its really that fast. Of course the technicians are looking at your hair pattern and the angles the hair is growing to ensure removal of the complete  Folical.  Im not a doctor tho, Im just someone who had the procedure done.  Can you tell us the intricacy of the procedure that Im missing?  Im not trying to be a smart ass, I was surprised by the ease and efficiency of removing the folicals. The technicians remove probably 10 times a many folicals per month as a doctor, so if its experience, I would argue the technicians have more.

----------


## DAVE52

How much did the actual HT cost - not including breakfast , dinner, snacks, shampoos, hotel , airfare etc .--------in USD or Cnd $
tjhanks

----------


## JoeTillman

> Have you been drinking ?


 You get my vote for post of the week. 





> I had my transplant done in turkey, and can say it was one of the best decisions of my life. Looking in the mirror and smiling at your hairline is priceless. I wear my hair shorter than yours, so I know how hard it is to find FUE transplant pictures of men with cropped hair styles. There are no visible scars, and the transplant looks naturally when cut short. We have similar a balding pattern. My hair loss is from the front temple area as well. The clinic put in 1300 grafts to fill in temple area and make my hairline even in the front. The clinic I went to charges per procedure not grafts. So getting 1300 or 5000 grafts is the same price. I believe it came out to $2300, with hotel, breakfast and meds included. Im sure I was like most of you, I kept dragging my feet for a couple years going through periods of intense research on transplants, then months of not thinking about it. My advice to you would be to book it now. If you dont have the $$, then put it on a credit card haha. Its a life changing procedure and there is considerable recovery time. Takes about 8-10 months to get full results maybe a little longer. So as of this posting, youre looking at early 2019 before your transplant fills in and you see results. 
> Another thing, I wouldnt recommend going to a clinic where the dr preforms the trasplant himself. Extracting the hair follicles is a very low skill job, but very labor intensive especially with larger transplants. So ask yourself, would you rather have 2 thirty year old technicians that all they do in life is extract hair folicals, do this very easy but labor intensive job simultaneously, or an old frumpy entitled dr that pulled up to work in his S-class Mercedes? Ill take the two young techs any day of the week. I have full confidence that if they gave me the extracting tool and a hour or two of practice, Id be efficient at extracting follicles myself, just trying to get my point across that its not rocket science, manicuresist and hair stylist require more skill than extracting hair follicles. There are two parts of the procedure that I would say requires medical experience and/or artistry, first is the person that gives you injections to numb your head, then the person that puts the holes in your head where the follicals will be placed. So dont pay a dr double the amount to do half the work at a lower quality than these techs can do. Any questions feel free to ask.


 Anyone that is encouraging someone else to "just do it" and put it on a CC if they have to, "LOL" is either incredibly naive or gets a referral commission from the clinic. One thing I'm learning, and I'm in the middle of gathering proof, is that a lot of "patients" of these Turkish clinics are getting paid 100 to 300 euros for each new patient they send. This includes the Youtube influencers that are talking about their own Turkish hair transplant experiences that have a link to the clinic in every video description. To explain the intricacies of FUE extraction to someone that thinks that a manicurest would be better suited than a doctor, Mercedes S class or not (I prefer AMG), would take far too long to assemble in one post for one member. 

You said you had your procedure with Dr. Maral and you pointed to the link on Dr. Maral's forum. Where is your result? We only see the freshly placed grafts,

----------


## norwoodthree

> You get my vote for post of the week. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that is encouraging someone else to "just do it" and put it on a CC if they have to, "LOL" is either incredibly naive or gets a referral commission from the clinic. One thing I'm learning, and I'm in the middle of gathering proof, is that a lot of "patients" of these Turkish clinics are getting paid 100 to 300 euros for each new patient they send. This includes the Youtube influencers that are talking about their own Turkish hair transplant experiences that have a link to the clinic in every video description. To explain the intricacies of FUE extraction to someone that thinks that a manicurest would be better suited than a doctor, Mercedes S class or not (I prefer AMG), would take far too long to assemble in one post for one member. 
> 
> You said you had your procedure with Dr. Maral and you pointed to the link on Dr. Maral's forum. Where is your result? We only see the freshly placed grafts,


 Ha - you beat me to it. You know what - FE extraction is such a low skill job, why not do it yourself? Joe, how about next video you post is a DIY guide on how to rip those suckers out of your skull and then implant them. Screw surgical tools and a microscope, I'm convinced a stapler would do the trick with only marginal loss rate.

Alright, snark out. One thing I've learned in my life is that 'good advice' is cheap and bountiful, and that's exactly what it's worth.

----------


## LostSoldier

> You get my vote for post of the week. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that is encouraging someone else to "just do it" and put it on a CC if they have to, "LOL" is either incredibly naive or gets a referral commission from the clinic. One thing I'm learning, and I'm in the middle of gathering proof, is that a lot of "patients" of these Turkish clinics are getting paid 100 to 300 euros for each new patient they send. This includes the Youtube influencers that are talking about their own Turkish hair transplant experiences that have a link to the clinic in every video description. To explain the intricacies of FUE extraction to someone that thinks that a manicurest would be better suited than a doctor, Mercedes S class or not (I prefer AMG), would take far too long to assemble in one post for one member. 
> 
> You said you had your procedure with Dr. Maral and you pointed to the link on Dr. Maral's forum. Where is your result? We only see the freshly placed grafts,


 Hi Joe,  I have the same suspicion. Previously I thought that that clinics mostly write positive reviews by themselves - using large database of photos of their patients who send these photos back to the clinick for a "check up". But after a discussion I've had here https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...sults-Progress It seems to me, that there are a lot of such paid patients as you describe. 
Way or another, It is very dangerous not to do a deep research. I am a very cautiious peson but in case of a hair transplant I thought that nothing can go wrong about it and that was a terrible failure. I still cant't explain to myself why I was so stupid. For all who want to know what happened to me, here is my thread https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...h-Cinik-Turkey

----------


## alejandroblanco

I have researched about Turkey, stay away from small clinics! Clinics are not professional at all. Prefer hospitals, especially JCI certificated hospitals trustable.

----------


## theaeroburner

Matt Dominance had one of the worst hair transplants I have ever seen, nothing looks natural about it. I'm not bashing the guy, he seems very nice, but the results of his procedure are shocking

----------


## Vaughan86

Been doing a lot of research and finding this pretty tricky to find a legitimate option in Turkey at a reasonable price.

Does anyone have opinions on the following surgeons 

Karadeniz at AEK 
Tayfun at Gethair 
Colak at Getfue
Erdogan at ASMED
Dr Path in Thailand 

Would really appreciate any advice with such a difficult decision. Thanks

----------


## Vaughan86

Thanks. Based on what please? Credibility? Any successful video reviews?

----------


## serif

Hi, 

I want to do a hair transplant and I have got many offers from different once. I am interested in the este Grande clinic. But I can't find that much about them online. 
Has anyone had any experience with them?
My doctor would be Mehmet Kutlar.

Thank you!

----------


## MaZeoma

I did my hair transplant Turkey, the dr name is Balwi, and honestly after 1 year I have all my hair like when I was a teenager  :Big Grin:  so, yes, I can say you are not alone in this, wish you best of luck!!

----------


## robertwwayne

> Hi, 
> 
> I want to do a hair transplant and I have got many offers from different once. I am interested in the este Grande clinic. But I can't find that much about them online. 
> Has anyone had any experience with them?
> My doctor would be Mehmet Kutlar.
> 
> Thank you!


 Hi, I had hairtransplantation with esteGrande. Ive had an amazing experience from the first communication with medical representative until the moment I left the clinic. Service was amazing, hotel was clean and comfortable. Hospital looked like it was built just before we arrived! Sparkling clean and modern! Any questions we had were answers and the staff were very friendly!  They were always available to answer my questions. EsteGrande did their best make its patients to be as comfortable as possible and is willing to accommodate. They understand the onerous process that the patients have to go through. Overall, they have done fairly well. A truly satisfying and positive experience, the service and assistance received were really excellent. There are many doctors in the hospital. They are helpful and concerned. I would highly recommend esteGrande to anyone!! Great company, great service and great trip!!A top notch clinic with a very professional team.

----------


## JJacobs152

NorwoodThree, did you ever end up getting a HT? I personally think you're not a good candidate for it with the diffuse thinning which you have. Have you taken any meds to atleast stabilize the hairloss?

----------


## DAVE52

> I did my hair transplant Turkey, the dr name is Balwi, *and honestly after 1 year I have all my hair like when I was a teenager :*D so, yes, I can say you are not alone in this, wish you best of luck!!


 IMpossible

----------


## ibraheim

What doctor did you use?

----------


## sb591

Can anyone that had a transplant from hairmedico dr. arslan provide updates and/or pic?
The main concern i have about this clinic is that i can;t find any patient that actually updates. They get the transplant and then nothing, nothing on realself, not replys. nothing.

----------


## benbtn

> I had my transplant done in turkey, and can say it was one of the best decisions of my life. Looking in the mirror and smiling at your hairline is priceless. I wear my hair shorter than yours, so I know how hard it is to find FUE transplant pictures of men with cropped hair styles.  There are no visible scars, and the transplant looks naturally when cut short.  We have similar a balding pattern.  My hair loss is from the front temple area as well.  The clinic put in 1300 grafts to fill in temple area and make my hairline even in the front. The clinic I went to charges per procedure not grafts.  So getting 1300 or 5000 grafts is the same price.  I believe it came out to $2300, with hotel, breakfast and meds included. Im sure I was like most of you, I kept dragging my feet for a couple years going through periods of intense research on transplants, then months of not thinking about it.  My advice to you would be to book it now.  If you dont have the $$, then put it on a credit card haha. Its a life changing procedure and there is considerable recovery time. Takes about 8-10 months to get full results maybe a little longer.  So as of this posting, youre looking at early 2019 before your transplant fills in and you see results. 
> Another thing, I wouldnt recommend going to a clinic where the dr preforms the trasplant himself. Extracting the hair follicles is a very low skill job, but very labor intensive especially with larger transplants. So ask yourself, would you rather have 2 thirty year old technicians that all they do in life is extract hair folicals, do this very easy but labor intensive job simultaneously, or an old frumpy entitled dr that pulled up to work in his S-class Mercedes? Ill take the two young techs any day of the week.  I have full confidence that if they gave me the extracting tool and a hour or two of practice, Id be efficient at extracting follicles myself, just trying to get my point across that its not rocket science, manicuresist and hair stylist require more skill than extracting hair follicles. There are two parts of the procedure that I would say requires medical experience and/or artistry, first is the person that gives you injections to numb your head, then the person that puts the holes in your head where the follicals will be placed. So dont pay a dr double the amount to do half the work at a lower quality than these techs can do.  Any questions feel free to ask.


 Who did your transplant?

----------


## andrus

> *Dr. Kayihan Sahinoglu*
> No grafts mentioned: 5000, i.e. $6,250 at the current fx rate. No package deal so you're not getting a hotel or anything else. Third most expensive offer thus far. (I know people here had bad experiences):


 I haven't seen any bad experiences (in this forum at least). He is also one of my options, so it would be really helpful to see if he's got any bad reviews.

Thanks.

----------


## TrophyDesuka

Doc Gülten Unveren is also very good, she has done over 300 procedures and 8 years of total experience in her field. Honestly would recommend you to check her out.

----------


## Mohammed Khalil

Hello Mr Joe 

 Pls I need your advice about a good doctors or clinics in Turkey with reasonable cost , if you know just let me know cause I'm confused and concerned too much about choosing right doc.

some suggested to me :Ali Emre Karadeniz , 
EMRAH CINIK 
Musbeh  Arslan .

----------


## ozkan

I have had 2 HT done by Dr. Emrah Cinik. I am very happy with the results and very satisfied with his services.

----------


## Mohammed Khalil

> I have had 2 HT done by Dr. Emrah Cinik. I am very happy with the results and very satisfied with his services.


 can you show us your results ?!

----------


## ozkan

> can you show us your results ?!


 Hi Mohammed, sure I will write my review as soon as I find some time and share the link here.

----------


## Mohammed Khalil

> Hi Mohammed, sure I will write my review as soon as I find some time and share the link here.


 pls If you can Hurry up cause Im in hurry due to date of my vacation i wanna choose as soon as possible

----------


## ozkan

> pls If you can Hurry up cause Im in hurry due to date of my vacation i wanna choose as soon as possible


 Check then my review in real self : https://www.realself.com/review/ista...fts-head-chest

----------


## ozkan

> Check then my review in real self : https://www.realself.com/review/ista...fts-head-chest


 btw, This is my personal experience and opinions. I cannot say that he is the best; but that I am very much happy with my results. Cinik's attitude is quite professional to me.

----------


## monkaka

As I was browsing through all the positive comments on BHT Clinic, I was persuaded that this is the right place for me. That wasn't the case and hence my reflection aims to set the record straight for all those still fighting to accept the new reality of their very own appearance. 
My experience with BHT Clinic was overly terrible and I couldn't be more disappointed, to put it mildly! In terms of my personal comfort as a patient, the very same experience was as poor as it gets. I was forced to invest about 2h in looking for the driver who was supposed to be holding an orange poster with my name on it. Not only it wasn't orange but it was rather attached to a metal fence at the level of peoples feet where cant be possibly seen. It was after midnight and my behavior apparently incited the police to approach me with a number of questions on suspicion for planning an outrage of some kind. I attempted to contact Emre but the late hours perhaps constitute a reasonable cause for not answering. Early on the next day, I was instructed to take the taxi that was allegedly waiting for me in front of the hotel at right about noon time. it soon became as clear as day that the driver didn't know where to drive to. As he didn't happen to have any command on English language whatsoever, he dialed a friend of his and unsolicitedly let me handle the talking. None of us, the driver and I, knew the final destination that we were supposed to go to. Luckily, there was a guy ahead waving at us. The examination of my hair took about 5 minutes to complete. No technique was involved to estimate the number of grafts I have in my donor area or the density that they should stick to when implanting back the grafts to my recipient area. Even more shocking was that my guide, the only other English speaker, wasn't aware of the arrangement made with Emre in terms of the graft number to be implanted or the price negotiated. The same person spent about 20 minutes convincing me to pay an additional fee for PRP treatment. I had to turn him down several times before he actually accepted my stand on the matter. I felt suppressed to a great extent which further led to my embarrassment and uneasiness because I wasn't able to afford it. Two people had been taking turns to work on me. I would classify their attitude as highly unprofessional and disrespectful as they obviously perceived laughing and talking loudly at my ears for most of the time to be appropriate demeanor. On the top of all, I was supposed to get 10 EUR back in Turkish lira later on but this didn't happen. I swallowed all of it hoping that eventually the bright sight will appear, i.e. the result will be satisfactory. Moreover, I wasn't given the special cap so I had to remind my guide of it twice. Imagine the additional discomfort that I was about to experience if I had to travel back home with all eyes staring at me. Since a year passed away, I can affirmatively state that the result is awful and the regrowth rate is next to nothing. Roughly 4000 grafts went down the drain. They did offer me a revision surgery but I rather insisted on being refunded as I didn't gain what I paid for. On the stipulation that this was my second surgery overall, I have not enough grafts left to address my hair loss problem in its entirety. Hence, a revision surgery that may prove to be as unsuccessful as the first one, will not stand as relevant or make it up for the wasted grafts and overall treatment I had to endure. I will never be able to fix my hair problem and to my request they reacted by ignoring me altogether. 
By and large, everything felt organized at the last instant possible and to all those wishing to not go through the same path - pass up BHT Clinic and keep doing your research!

----------


## ibraheim

> IMpossible


 Can you send some pics of your before and after with dr Bawli?

----------


## monkaka

If it wasn't true, would i have wasted my time to write the review? Maybe we are not talking about the same clinic. Here it is: https://www.besthairturkey.com

They mention everywhere Dr Cevik as the attending surgeon but I was operated by a much younger one - dont know his name, though. Maybe he is about my age - 28 or slightly older.

Confirm that we are on the same wavelength and I will send pictures to verify it for yourself  :Wink:

----------


## ibraheim

I think i misread. I went there but ended up not doing it. Cevik is the doctor and has an assistant. they advertise one a day.

----------


## ibraheim

> Hi NW3,
> 
> I appreciate your comments but I can't say they're beyond reasonable since there are several that currently meet my standards, but I get what you're saying. 
> 
> I'll clarify, however, as my standards are pretty simple. Be a part of the IAHRS. Do solid work, have a strong track record, don't bullshit patients, don't give unreasonable guarantees, make sure you communicate well, both before and after surgery with your patients, understand the details that make a result natural, don't use gimmicks, follow proper medical protocols, don't take shortcuts, tell patients the downsides not just the upsides to surgery, don't depend on illegal shit just to keep your doors open, and just treat people right. This is what I look for in doctors that want to work with me as they have to be doctors I'd legitimately consider for my own needs. I really don't think that is unreasonable.
> 
> Your question about the number of cases is fair, but keep in mind that the MINIMUM requirement for IAHRS membership is 500 cases (among other things) and it's taken this doctor five years to get there. Now, part of this has to do with, I imagine, taking two or three days to complete one patient case, and that makes sense in today's FUE world, but 500 cases just isn't a lot in the grand scheme of things. I'm not saying it's bad, but it isn't really expert level, in my opinion. I'm sure he's fine for straight forward cases, but it takes more experience to have an understanding that allows one to deal with surprises, or to take on trickier cases.


 Do you know anything about Dr. Dr. Géza Sikos? Hes a Member of IAHRS and I'm considering going to his clinic.

----------


## henryhenry

where did you go in the end?

----------


## tacoblacho

I have done my first HT in 2011 with Dr. Alp Aslan. I was completely bald and I had 6000 Grafts in 2 days and really nice results, from looking completely a baldie I went to look 10 years younger. It took me 3000 Euros. Went back recently to do my 2nd HT to fill the crown part and a bit the sides, 2500 grafts -> 1800 Euros. I'm 3-4 weeks post-op and the donor area is completely recovered and the hair is growing, waiting for the shedding to begin.
I really recommend this clinic, these guys have been performing 1000's of HT. I can verify this because 8 years ago when I was there it was full of patients from all over the world as much as it was now in 2019, when I did the 2nd HT. I'm not being paid by anyone and have no interest what so ever, just sharing my experience with this clinic. If you want proof you can contact me and I can send you pictures.

----------


## And85

Hi guys. I've finally decided to go ahead and I'm starting to get quotes from clinics in Turkey. I'm being given so much information that I'm a bit confused. Regarding the technique, I'm being offered:

- DHI
- Sapphire
- Lateral Slit
- Perkutan

Based on my research I was clear I wanted DHI - what do you guys think?

I'm 33 and need around 2,000-2,500 grafts (basically temple areas and lower the hairline a little bit). 

Your help is appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## daleyw84

> Do you know anything about Dr. Dr. Géza Sikos? Hes a Member of IAHRS and I'm considering going to his clinic.


 I know this is an old thread but i've been considering Dr Sikos but not been able too discover much information on him from actual patients.  Just wondered if you had any useful information from your research? TIA

----------


## ticktockman

I had a FUT + a few hundred FUEs with Dr Path in Thailand, am delighted with the results almost 6 years on. 

Like you I did a lot of thinking and research, and figured he was the best option for me - highly professional and also abput half the price of the US doctors. Also I was coming from China, which made the trip easy. 

The clinic is (or was) small and quite domestic, a few stories into a tall building. It was tricky to get to. The staff were very welcoming. 

By memory I waited a while in the lobby, but shortly I was seen by both Dr Path and his son, a doctor who trained at the same University as me (which gave me some confidence). 

We discussed my options, finalised the quote, and I returned the next day. 

They had me lay in a chair for the whole day, with a lunch brought in. I was under local anaesthesia for the donor area. I was also given some drug that made me conscious but very drowsy. They repeated Anesthesia when feeling began to return. 

I recall being back in my hotel by about 8pm. 

I wore a hat for about 2 months, had a number 1 for another 2 months (with some funny looks due to my scar), then let my hair grow. And it did, and it was beautiful.

----------


## momo88

Hi Joe,  I am curious to know would a hair transplant doctor meet your standards  if they  were to perform surgery on a DUPA patient who isn't on finasteride or dutasteride?

----------


## Stef128

Hi . Im new and a woman . I lost lots of hair when I got sick . Im 48 and would like this done also . Any recommendations for me ? It doesnt have to be turkey 😊thank you

----------


## byluca

Hi. I new too. You can search for clinics in Turkey. I'm searching at this days too

----------


## Stef128

Hi , 
Im unsure what I should be looking for in terms of clinics . This is one offer received , 
Hi Maria,

This is ___your medical consultant from Clinic Center, Turkey, proud sponsor of Brighton Hove/ Albion FC. We have received your inquiry through out What clinic and I will be happy to help with your hair loss. Here you have our hair transplant package which s price is 1680 USD and includes following services:

Hair transplant with guarantee certificate
Maximum number of grafts with FUE method 
PRP therapy
3 Nights of accommodation at 4 star hotel
All transfers between airport and hotel with private car
Personal host who will be reachable 24 hours during your stay in Turkey
100  discount for group bookings
Check up
Medications
Medical shampoo and lotion
First hair washing

I will be glad if you could send me your pictures taken from front, sides, top and back for the assessment of our hair specialist so I can inform you about your personalized treatment plan accordingly. By the way we are having an office in London where you can visit us every week day. Looking forward to hear from you.
Best regards,


It is a technologist performing the surgery . 
What do you guys think ?

 A trichologist is performing the procedure. Trichologists are hair doctors who are performing the most important phases of the hair transplant like, extracting grafts, opening canals and transplanting the taken grafts one by one to the recipient areas. His name is Erdoğan Şimşek who was educated by Ishrs certified doctors.
Thanks 
Maria

----------


## dst

> As I was browsing through all the positive comments on BHT Clinic, I was persuaded that this is the right place for me. That wasn't the case and hence my reflection aims to set the record straight for all those still fighting to accept the new reality of their very own appearance. 
> My experience with BHT Clinic was overly terrible and I couldn't be more disappointed, to put it mildly! In terms of my personal comfort as a patient, the very same experience was as poor as it gets. I was forced to invest about 2h in looking for the driver who was supposed to be holding an orange poster with my name on it. Not only it wasn't orange but it was rather attached to a metal fence at the level of peoples feet where cant be possibly seen. It was after midnight and my behavior apparently incited the police to approach me with a number of questions on suspicion for planning an outrage of some kind. I attempted to contact Emre but the late hours perhaps constitute a reasonable cause for not answering. Early on the next day, I was instructed to take the taxi that was allegedly waiting for me in front of the hotel at right about noon time. it soon became as clear as day that the driver didn't know where to drive to. As he didn't happen to have any command on English language whatsoever, he dialed a friend of his and unsolicitedly let me handle the talking. None of us, the driver and I, knew the final destination that we were supposed to go to. Luckily, there was a guy ahead waving at us. The examination of my hair took about 5 minutes to complete. No technique was involved to estimate the number of grafts I have in my donor area or the density that they should stick to when implanting back the grafts to my recipient area. Even more shocking was that my guide, the only other English speaker, wasn't aware of the arrangement made with Emre in terms of the graft number to be implanted or the price negotiated. The same person spent about 20 minutes convincing me to pay an additional fee for PRP treatment. I had to turn him down several times before he actually accepted my stand on the matter. I felt suppressed to a great extent which further led to my embarrassment and uneasiness because I wasn't able to afford it. Two people had been taking turns to work on me. I would classify their attitude as highly unprofessional and disrespectful as they obviously perceived laughing and talking loudly at my ears for most of the time to be appropriate demeanor. On the top of all, I was supposed to get 10 EUR back in Turkish lira later on but this didn't happen. I swallowed all of it hoping that eventually the bright sight will appear, i.e. the result will be satisfactory. Moreover, I wasn't given the special cap so I had to remind my guide of it twice. Imagine the additional discomfort that I was about to experience if I had to travel back home with all eyes staring at me. Since a year passed away, I can affirmatively state that the result is awful and the regrowth rate is next to nothing. Roughly 4000 grafts went down the drain. They did offer me a revision surgery but I rather insisted on being refunded as I didn't gain what I paid for. On the stipulation that this was my second surgery overall, I have not enough grafts left to address my hair loss problem in its entirety. Hence, a revision surgery that may prove to be as unsuccessful as the first one, will not stand as relevant or make it up for the wasted grafts and overall treatment I had to endure. I will never be able to fix my hair problem and to my request they reacted by ignoring me altogether. 
> By and large, everything felt organized at the last instant possible and to all those wishing to not go through the same path - pass up BHT Clinic and keep doing your research!


 Unfortunately I had a very similar experience in 2018. It's a shame there isn't much visibility on this forum, perhaps because of the acronym BHT...

The reviews they show on their site do not match up with other sites. They embed https://www.reviews.io/ reviews which look very different to https://www.trustpilot.com/.

----------


## farsanUK

Y

----------


## dst

> Unfortunately I had a very similar experience in 2018. It's a shame there isn't much visibility on this forum, perhaps because of the acronym BHT...
> 
> The reviews they show on their site do not match up with other sites. They embed https://www.reviews.io/ reviews which look very different to https://www.trustpilot.com/.


 On closer inspection from the besthairturkey.com Trustpilot page, it actually links you to:

https://bhtclinic.com.tr/

Which seems completely unrelated and more sketchy.

----------


## Oyster

So much false information given..
Trichologists are hair doctors.. Trained by ISHRS doctors..
Proof, proof, proof.. Please always ask them to prove it.
It is the easiest thing to claim that. Ask them which school is s/he from, diploma number, which ISHRS surgeons trained him/her etc.

I guarantee you, 90% of the clinics will stop replying you. And this is a good thing to eliminate the scams.
Don't spend your money to get scammed.

Don't want to spend too much time on research? Then check ISHRS, ABHRS, IAHRS websites to find the real hair surgeons with real qualifications, not bogus ones.

----------


## bohoseu

Firstly you can use this link:
https://gss.sgk.gov.tr/SaglikHizmetS...torArama.faces 

I found it for Turkey, this website help to which man/woman is Doctor or not! 
Because of lots of technician doing that.
And if it is true they have to share social media photos/videos with doctor-patients.
You can ask to him and check twice. If they are not true their social media photos not have their doctors.
I hope this will work all of patients.

----------


## esthetic

chirurgie esthétique turquie
prix chirurgie esthétique turquie
facette veneer turquie

----------


## esthetic

prix sleeve turquie
prix hollywood smile turquie
penoplastie turquie prix

----------


## esthetic

La liposuccion complète prix ou des traitements comme le new fill injection sont tous proposés en tant que
chirurgie esthetique turquie pas cher dans le cadre d'un séjour médical tout compris.

----------


## United21

This is a really good video Joe. Thanks

----------


## alperen

Hello there,

We are here as Smile Hair Clinic for gentlemen who are considering a hair transplant in Turkey. If you want, we can make an offer.

----------


## London34

I have my rhinoplasty surgery done with Dr. Suleyman TAS in Istanbul, Turkey and very happy about it. Now, I want to get hair transplantation in Turkey. Where do you recommend? I have several places in my mind. Regards.

----------


## esthetichair

If you want to have a hair transplant in Turkey you can ask us anything you can think of. As Esthetic Hair Turkey family, we continue to grow. We also have branches in Mexico and Brazil. If you have questions about a hair transplant in Brazil or Mexico, we can help you.

----------


## esthetichair

You can contact us for hair transplant, plastic surgery and dental treatments.

----------


## mfatihbahcecioglu

With the depreciation of the Turkish lira, hair transplantation is now much cheaper in turkey. You can have your hair transplant done by doctors in Turkey for both cheaper and better quality. If you want to get an offer about doctors in Turkey, please contact me. mfatihbahcecioglu@gmail.com

----------


## Temnatse

To perform a *hair transplant*, your doctor will first perform a surgical stripping procedure. The
surgeon will then remove a strip of skin from the back of your head, about six to ten inches long.
He will then stitch the scalp together, and the skin will cover the strip immediately. The
surgeon's team will then separate the skin into 500 to 2,000 tiny grafts, each containing a single
hair. The number of grafts used depends on the size of the area and the quality of the donor
hair.
The surgeon will then apply a semi-permeable dressing to the recipient area. The incisions will
heal naturally, and the donor area is protected from sunlight. The patient may shampoo a few
days after surgery, but it is important to avoid shampooing for a couple of days to prevent
infection. After two to three days, the patient can return home. The incision marks will usually
heal naturally. During the first few weeks, a little redness may be present, but it will disappear
after a week.

----------


## joeblack

Hello, does anyone go to the hair transplant clinic with the website below? can you comment? Thanks for your support

https://estenbulhealth.com/hair-transplant-in-turkey

----------


## Dodoo

I m a bit scare about mega sessions

----------


## alanvasconcelos

👋 hello,
Did you find the clinic?
I'm also looking for the right clinic

----------


## alanvasconcelos

Is there anyone has done the hair transplant in Istanbul?

----------


## alanvasconcelos

Perfect post, thanks a lot

----------

